# Breeders/Pedigree Assistant Program



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone using this? If so, care to share your database?

FOM


----------



## jon gallops (Oct 29, 2005)

I have Breeders Assistant by Tenset Technologies. Is this what you are talking about? If so, I will be glad to share data bases.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jon,

Yup - I got the program for Christmas and I'm in the process of chicken pecking in dogs - trying to figure my way around it. Pretty cool stuff!

[email protected]

Lainee


----------



## jon gallops (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeh,
I think I have about 450-475 dogs in the data base. I know there is someway to share it with others who have the same program but I've never tried it.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jon,

I will send you an email sometime in the next coupld weeks to explain how to export the data - life has turned a little crazy for me right now!

Thanks!!

Lainee


----------



## jon gallops (Oct 29, 2005)

I know what you mean. 
It's not going anywhere. Let me know when.


----------

